# Advent 7110 trouble.



## steveovgy (Dec 2, 2007)

Really need drivers for Advent 7110, if anyone knows a link where these can be found or has these and could send me them it would be extremely helpful. All i know about the laptop is..
Model No. - EAA-88 // Serial No. - EF6TFCCGK643157B // Operating system - Currently none, as it wont let me install any OS without the drivers,Vista will be used though.
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## splyzer (Dec 9, 2007)

hey i have the same laptop, i had some problems gettin drivers i got them all of them but the mass storage controller drivers, some of them are on the laptop already so go to device manager and all the hardware in the "other devices" tab are the drivers you need, so right click each one and then click reinstall driver, then "yes this time only" then next now click install from a list or specific location (advanced) and then choose from the list and each item in that list will have drivers in it which you can choose and install...........just make sure u install the right one, if u get the wrong one then dont worry, just go device manager and uninstall it and then wait for the you laptop to find that uninstalled hardware again and start again.....took me a while too, if i need the name of the driver i wold of told u but i can remember so i told you how i found mine. ^_^ hope this helps!

Splyzer


----------



## splyzer (Dec 9, 2007)

sorry i must add not all of them are there but the sound is.....


----------



## steveovgy (Dec 2, 2007)

Thankss, ive found the CD now anyway finally :laugh: But the problem i have is, i lent this laptop to a friend while i went away on holiday.. came back and he tells me that he's messed it up lol so i turn it on and all i get is operating system not found.. so i put the disc in for re-installing the OS (Vista & XP tried) and it asks me for the drivers, so i put the driver CD in and it says none found still so i cant install an OS.. Anyone know how to solve this ? Really stuck here :sigh:. Thanks.


----------

